# Stock Battery Icon, can I get it back?



## Twl (Aug 21, 2011)

I replaced my stock battery icon with one from liberty toolbox and it works and everything. But I'd like to get the stock one back... is there any way to do that?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

You should be able to download your stock battery icon set from droidpirate and use metamorph to re flash them, there's a few ways to get it back


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Also it should've backed up the modified apk before creating a new one so you could probably pull them from it.

Uploaded from my CyanogenMod7 X


----------

